

5 Skype alternatives for Linux users - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/unified-communications/166637/5-skype-alternatives-linux-users

======
olalonde
Are there any Skype alternatives that use the Skype protocol under the hood?
Most of my contacts are on Skype...

------
taken11
the only thing that is interesting about Skype is that it is cross platform.
Having single platform alternatives just does not work.

